# What's The Best Electric Fillet Knife?



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

What are ya'lls opinions on the best electric fillet knives? I catch a lot of big reds and big catfish and I can't seem to find a knife that works too good on heavier fish.
I tried the Rapala and found it to be a gutless piece of junk.
I like the Salt Water Mr. Twister (blue and white one), the knife itself seems to have plenty of torque, but the Phirana blades won't cut butter, have not tried the same knife with the original blades. The Phirana blades are supposed to be for heavier saltwater fish...
I also have an American Angler that seems to works better than most on big fish, but it smoked on me last weekend.

Any recommendations?? I don't mind paying good money for a good product, but I want it to do it's job!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I use the $9 Black & Decker from walmart. Have been using them for 3 years and only on my second one.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*I haven't found ..*

...any electric knives worth a darn!! I have like 10 or 12 in my truck...people keep giving them to me as gifts. Probably have at least one of every manufactorer.

Luckily, I have a fishing buddy, Pat Collis, that we made a deal between us many years ago - and it involves him cleaning all the fish (I do help out sometimes, but primarily I'm the bag man). From my log books, he cleans at least 250-300 fish a year - some years in the past it's approached 1000!!

So if anyone know about cleaning fish, this guy is the EXPERT. I have never seen ANYONE - including commercial fish house folks - clean fish faster and cleaner than him.

He laughes at electric knives. It's carbon stainless steel for him - and I'll bet ANYONE he can clean a 28" redfish faster than anyone with any electric knife - with far less effort and waste.

So, IMHO, get a good knife (not a cheapo "rapala" or such) and learn how to use it. It will never fail you and you won't ever have to worry about power or cutting ability.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Capt. Jay Beat me to it*

I use the same cheap Black and Decker one. I have had it for three years. Been through the Pirahna, green Mr. Twister, and others. The B&D also has a flexible set of knives that work great.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for info fella's. I knew I would get good info here. The B&D from Walmart has plenty of torque?


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I bought the Piranha, then Academy had a sale on the Mr. Twister, so I got one. Mr. Twister seems to do better. I think a mess of reds got the best fo the piranha. But, heard alot of good stuff about the B&D from wallyworld.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

I've found that a knife with low speed and somewhat dull blades do a better job on catfish (and specks). To many skin patches left with a high-speed razor sharp knife. I use an old $12 GE knife. 

Anything will work on reds, easiest fish in the world to fillet.

I've just about gone back to Forschner knives for everything else.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I like the ones that my fishing partners use. There the best!


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

The cheap black n decker when it goes bad trash it and buy you a new one :an6:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

$9.95 Black & Deckers from WalMart ! Buy 2 or 3 then you have spares for what the price of one of those other high priced ones from Academy cost.Also, an easier way to filet a redfish or catfish is to start from the tail and cut towards the head while following the backbone.Much easier than the traditional method.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

hardhead34 said:


> The cheap black n decker when it goes bad trash it and buy you a new one :an6:


Also......x2 !!!


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Get the $15 one from wal-mart (It used to be $20-$25). It comes in a nice white box. It's located in the microwave, coffee maker, section. I used to get the $9 black and decker one which was good for the price, but for $6 more you'll get one that's better, last longer, and has a longer blade. This $15 one is up there with $35+ electric knives.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Believe it or not, I use to catch and clean a ton of fish and always used the B& D. Now I just eat sardines outta the can.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Black and dicker is what we use. Tried all the others. Red fish and any heavy scaled fish is tuff on an electric knife. I use a manual knife for reds.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Great info, thanks a ton for all the advice.
Like I said, I don't mind paying good money for a good product, but I am getting tired of buying "the greatest knife out there", using it once and hurling it towards the trash barrel.
I have used a regular knife on reds, but when I did I wound up with a lot of the white skin left on the scale side. I don't understand that, but it happened everytime. It's like the knife went between the scales and skin.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Also I forgot tomention, there is a guy on youtube that zips right through a big red with an electric knife, he is fast! I have watched it several times trying to recognize what brand of knife it is, but I can't tell.
You can watch it under "Filleting redfish", or maybe "Filleting Lousiana Redfish".


----------

